# Breitling on nato...lets see them!!!



## QCASANOVA

I think this combo just pops... Vintage and classy!!! 

Lets see yours...


----------



## dondi

love the combination...where'd you get the nato?  well here's mine...not on a nato but on a zulu...


----------



## QCASANOVA

Thanks dondi!!! 

Your combo looks great too!!

Mod edit: PM me for my source if you like...


----------



## ChinaWhite

Colt military...


----------



## Don Indiano

I'll play!  NATO doesn't look good with everything, but when it does, it makes for a sweet combo.











Cheers,
Don


----------



## GrahamCombat

Emergency, purchased in Dubai in '07, on titanium NATO.

I love it. Comfy, light, easy to scrub, low profile.


----------



## Chris S.




----------



## petew

Here's one...

<img src="


----------



## CrownAndBuckle

Montbrillant Datora on our coffee leather NATO;










and on a black & grey Zulu;


----------



## f_todd

This thread is a lot sexier than I thought it would be!!! Looking good...


----------



## novedl

that slate dialed b1 is gorgeous.


----------



## unixshrk




----------



## Undersköterskan

Crappy iPhone-pic, but leather NATO rocks ! :-!


----------



## Wycombe

I love my Steelfish on a Nato. As someone said, it de-blings it perfectly. :-d





































Cheers! 
Daniel Z.


----------



## mattjmcd

Wycombe said:


> I love my Steelfish on a Nato. As someone said, it de-blings it perfectly. :-d
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> Daniel Z.


I have this same watch and have been itching to Nato-ize it for some time. This thread is a perfect motivator! That looks fantastic!


----------



## Redemption




----------



## CaptRimmer

Uber tool.
Cheers,
Capt


----------



## del996

I've gotta say i don't get the Nato strap, i don't understand why you'd want to spend thousands on a beautiful watch then put some cheap material on for a strap? (i have no idea how much a Nato strap costs btw, i just mean cheap compared to an SS or leather)

I'm not looking for an argument, i just don't get it. :-(


----------



## CaptRimmer

del996 said:


> I've gotta say i don't get the Nato strap, i don't understand why you'd want to spend thousands on a beautiful watch then put some cheap material on for a strap? (i have no idea how much a Nato strap costs btw, i just mean cheap compared to an SS or leather)
> 
> I'm not looking for an argument, i just don't get it. :-(


Neither did I Del until I put one on. Yes they are cheap (mine was £6.95 including delivery) but they are so, so comfortable. It is probably the most comfortable strap I've ever tried. Also, there is the added security that if (I know it's a big IF) one of the spring bars fails, your expensive watch doesn't drop to the floor. Gives the watch a very tool look.
Cheers,
Capt


----------



## sixxGunn

QCASANOVA said:


> I think this combo just pops... Vintage and classy!!!
> 
> Lets see yours...


Very "1980's sailing to Martha's Vineyard for the weekend." Me likes!


----------



## del996

CaptRimmer said:


> Neither did I Del until I put one on. Yes they are cheap (mine was £6.95 including delivery) but they are so, so comfortable. It is probably the most comfortable strap I've ever tried. Also, there is the added security that if (I know it's a big IF) one of the spring bars fails, your expensive watch doesn't drop to the floor. Gives the watch a very tool look.
> Cheers,
> Capt


Yeah i suppose if i saw one in the flesh one day it may change my mind but it still seems bizarre. I can imagine it being comfortable though, though i rarely have problems with my SS. I'd like to try a rubber strap one day but it seems a lot of money for what it is!


----------



## QCASANOVA

sixxGunn said:


> Very "1980's sailing to Martha's Vineyard for the weekend." Me likes!


LOL...LOVE THIS COMPLIMENT....THATS THE EXACT LOOK I WAS GOING FOR!! :-!

I AM SO GLAD TO THAT THIS THREAD TOOK OFF!!!

ALL OF YOUR BREITLINGS LOOK FANTASTIC, AND THOSE WHO DON'T UNDERSTAND THE "NATO THING" JUST NEED TO TRY ONE......KEEP THE PICS COMING GUYS AND HERE IS ANOTHER OF MINE (I CANT GET ENOUGH OF THIS COMBO!!)


----------



## Pascal S

A true military beast, part of a batch officially evaluated by the French Air Force in the early 80s, alongside a similar watch from Yema, to replace the famed Type 20 and Type 21 chronographs. The two models were rejected because the ESA quartz module they both used proved too fragile. As a result, the procurement contract ultimately went to Pulsar.


----------



## Bree

i don't have one but i think that a Heritage Superocean would look great on a Nato!


----------



## slivver71

i wear _*everything *_on a nato or zulu. you just can't beat their utilitarian look; plus they're very comfortable!


----------



## buickrob

Here's my old SO44


----------



## wtengel

del996 said:


> I've gotta say i don't get the Nato strap, i don't understand why you'd want to spend thousands on a beautiful watch then put some cheap material on for a strap? (i have no idea how much a Nato strap costs btw, i just mean cheap compared to an SS or leather)
> 
> I'm not looking for an argument, i just don't get it. :-(


I would have to say the draw of the NATO strap for me is it turns my luxury watch into a utilitarian tool that I am not afraid to wear at work.

Some people buy expensive watches to wear them on their wrist all flashy and loud, saying look, look...

Others buy expensive watches because the of the quality, craftsmanship, and of course, great looks.

The difference is, the second person allows the watch to speak for itself, understanding the strap doesn't make the watch, and the watch doesn't make the wearer. You can tell a lot about a person by their watch. A luxury watch on a utilitarian band says, "I like precision instruments, even if I have to pay more, and I am not afraid to use them." A luxury watch that the wearer is always babying and polishing and worried about damaging says "I like how a luxury watch makes me look, and I have no idea how on Earth to use this circular slide rule!"

The look isn't for everyone. Cheers mate...


----------



## O2AFAC67

wtengel said:


> I would have to say the draw of the NATO strap for me is it turns my luxury watch into a utilitarian tool that I am not afraid to wear at work.
> 
> Some people buy expensive watches to wear them on their wrist all flashy and loud, saying look, look...
> 
> Others buy expensive watches because the of the quality, craftsmanship, and of course, great looks.
> 
> The difference is, the second person allows the watch to speak for itself, understanding the strap doesn't make the watch, and the watch doesn't make the wearer. You can tell a lot about a person by their watch. A luxury watch on a utilitarian band says, "I like precision instruments, even if I have to pay more, and I am not afraid to use them." A luxury watch that the wearer is always babying and polishing and worried about damaging says "I like how a luxury watch makes me look, and I have no idea how on Earth to use this circular slide rule!"
> 
> The look isn't for everyone. Cheers mate...


Hi, wtengel and welcome aboard.  Interesting viewpoint as are the others in this thread. :think:

In a similar context, there are some enthusiasts (myself included) who have an affinity for "Bund" straps on their "luxury" watches but of course not everyone shares that interest. Personally, I like the NATO "look" but I like the Bund style even better on a Breitling. My wife asks "Why would you want to take a nice watch and make it look like a kid's watch" to which I reply something like "You'll never understand so don't ask."... ;-) :-d In my opinion, not only do the "utiility" straps (NATO, Zulu, Bund) present a more tool like appearance to the piece, they are also fun to wear. Part of that fun is noting the reaction from observers who don't "get it", especially if that observer is your spouse. :-d

Anyway, this thread is a perfect excuse to re-post a few examples below... b-)
Best,
Ron


----------



## cficole

Anyone using the MTM strap as an alternative to NATO?


----------



## CaptLeslie

Not NATO but canvas! Vintage on GGB canvas! Cheers Jim.


----------



## FlugTag

Forgive my first attempt at loading a picture-

This is the most comfortable and durable combination I have..


----------



## muddyrover

here's my steelfish on a few. I think the Blue / Grey Bond is my favorite


----------



## Robbyman

Complete nonsense wtengel. I have many expensive watches I wear all the time, whenever and where ever. Not being bothered about comments and looks because I just want to wear them, I love the quality and craftsmanship. However my prize possession is one of the cheapest watches I have, a Hamilton Pan Europ 1971. 

So to put people into such basic stereotypes is just plain wrong.


----------



## Hoppyjr

FlugTag said:


> Forgive my first attempt at loading a picture-
> 
> This is the most comfortable and durable combination I have..
> 
> 
> View attachment 610388


Nice pic and great watch. Love the Embassy Pen!


----------



## slivver71

my 2 new acquisitions...
newer style SO to replace my old one...







and a Ti Seawolf Avenger...







all on nato's!


----------



## O2AFAC67

FlugTag said:


> Forgive my first attempt at loading a picture-
> 
> This is the most comfortable and durable combination I have..
> 
> 
> View attachment 610388


Hi, FlugTag and welcome aboard.  Nice Embassy pen and an even nicer watch! Your pic reminded me of one I had forgotten about... ;-)
Best,
Ron


----------



## CaptRimmer

Cheers,
Capt


----------



## pirate1110

I'll play too!


----------



## homathetes




----------



## O2AFAC67

homathetes said:


>


LOVE this shot! 
Best,
Ron


----------



## twostirish222

Here is mine. SO44


----------



## EROKS




----------



## Nixmazda




----------



## EROKS

Nixmazda said:


>


Now that is sharp!


----------



## homathetes

Thanks!



O2AFAC67 said:


> LOVE this shot!
> Best,
> Ron


----------



## kkfong

Can someone let me know where I can find a NATO strap that'll fit a 20mm lug?
And is it easy to change it myself (a total newb here) if I have the right tool? Bergeon 6767f for example?
Thanks!


----------



## slivver71

homathetes said:


>


like i said dude, these pics are what inspired me to get a seawolf...i luv dem!!!


----------



## Has No Left

Ti Wolf with grey dial and arabics


----------



## gtopaul

1969 Top Time


----------



## ianc666

Old pic, but I like it


----------



## fastward




----------



## bigface

fastward said:


>


Fastward, love the brown leather.....can I ask where it's from??


----------



## Guarionex

Sorry on have Zulu straps, but I'm sure its fine.


----------



## EROKS




----------



## Dale Vito




----------



## pirate1110

Sent from the Abyss


----------



## Robert999




----------



## DutchMartin

My Avenger Skyland on a Maratac Zulu
...also testing the forumrunner app


----------



## slivver71

DutchMartin said:


> My Avenger Skyland on a Maratac Zulu
> ...also testing the forumrunner app
> 
> View attachment 811267


That looks hot dude!!!


----------



## helderberg

This is one time this site will cost me money but not a fist full of it. I have one question though, if I put one on my Steelfish it just seems it would not balance on the wrist as well as the pro-2? Also, is there a better quality brand, site, to buy from? Has anyone taken a photo of the back of the watch with the strap attached?
Thanks for a great post as I enjoy trying new things to change the look of my Breitlings and most of these look great.
Frank.


----------



## DutchMartin

helderberg said:


> Also, is there a better quality brand, site, to buy from?


I can recommend a seller called westcoasttime on eBay he also has his own site called westcoastime, the brand he sells is Maratac.

~Martin


----------



## Robertus

*Blues*








Enjoy!
Robert


----------



## fjcamry

deleted.


----------



## fjcamry

On Nato G10 from Watchworx at TSS uk.


----------



## fjcamry

deleted.


----------



## fjcamry

slivver71 said:


> my 2 new acquisitions...
> newer style SO to replace my old one...
> View attachment 759985
> 
> and a Ti Seawolf Avenger...
> View attachment 759990
> 
> all on nato's!


Are those Nato G10s from watchworx TTS uk?


----------



## fastward




----------



## icqcq

​


----------



## voodootomato




----------



## CrownAndBuckle

^ That looks fanastic! Beautiful Heritage Chrono.


----------



## dondi




----------



## adolfo araujo




----------



## fjcamry

My avenger seawolf on zulu 2 rings.


----------



## Novacastrian




----------



## fjcamry




----------



## AMHOFF




----------



## Jacquou Nguyen

[URL="http://<a href="http://s1299.photobucket.com/user/JacquouNguyen/media/IMG_2856_zps4345b5e5.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]

sorry for my poor quality photo.


----------



## ChristopheH




----------



## heb

FINALLY! An attractive watch/NATO strap combination.

Awesome.

heb


----------



## masterdelgado




----------



## masterdelgado




----------



## masterdelgado




----------



## Byronbay

I need some Nato's for this so would really appreciate your advice!!!! Personally I think the Olive drab looks good but does anyone else have any personal experience? I get the feeling a navy blue would also be nice!?


----------



## pirate1110

Sent from the Abyss


----------



## pirate1110

Here it is with the new Zulu ?








Sent from the Abyss


----------



## slivver71

sorry, but i just had to bring this back up...


----------



## masterdelgado

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## slivver71

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ItnStln

masterdelgado said:


>


Nice!


----------



## Brice

Cheers,
Brice


----------



## ItnStln

Brice said:


> Cheers,
> Brice


Which Breitling is that? It looks nice on the green NATO.


----------



## Brice

It is a Navitimer Cosmonaute 809 from 1965, co-branded on the French market with Lip.










Cheers,
Brice


----------



## Pedrohb18

My Breitlng avenger Seawolf Ti on a nice Nato! Hope you guys like it!


----------



## Philippe Lasry

Breitling Chronomat purchased in 1992 with rouleaux bracelet and nato. I've worn this watch everyday since 1992


----------



## smalleq




----------



## ianchen9449




----------



## richjusa1978

Not quite nato - Superocean Steelfish on canvas...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Overlord

Technically these are pics on an Erika's Original Marine Nationale, not technically a NATO but in the family with natos IMO.....


----------



## King_Neptune

Dark Overlord said:


> Technically these are pics on an Erika's Original Marine Nationale, not technically a NATO but in the family with natos IMO.....


I like these. They're definitely an aesthetic improvement from the Traditional "man bun" NATO, which I can only tolerate in the fewest of circumstances.


----------



## Phillyvice

qa_ii said:


> I like these. They're definitely an aesthetic improvement from the Traditional "man bun" NATO, which I can only tolerate in the fewest of circumstances.


Man bun nato... I think I hear you, but what exactly do you mean?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drefrank

Enjoying this one!


----------



## sxmwht

To the top!

Black (although looks blue) Superocean Heritage II on orange Nato









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## ngominhkhoi.ndpd

I'm not much a Breitling guy and I didn't realize some Breitlings go so well on nato until I came across this post


----------



## sxmwht

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sixracer

I tried my B-1


----------



## arislan

Single pass adjustable natos. Only for 9.95 during the black friday sale from cheapnatostrap.com









Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## sxmwht

Superocean Heritage II on Bond NATO. Looks quite good in lighting that show the watch is black, but when the AR coating gives it a blue tint it doesn't match as well as I thought it would.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## j.davis

*Chrono Avenger M1 on 5-ring Zulus*


----------



## texag03




----------



## sxmwht

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## sxmwht

Featuring doggo!









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## sxmwht

Same watch on a retro NATO today!









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## ccoffin1333

On a Toxic NATO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 911rex

Nightmission Evo on brown NATO


----------



## darklight111




----------



## sxmwht

Superocean heritage II, suede leather NATO









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------

